# Patchy's new home



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

hi everyone, i was given a BEAUTIFUL boy betta yesterday. who is settling in fantastically! i am setting up a 10 gallon for him that he will be super happy in. :-D i am planting it just for him and currently growing out floaters in my other betta's 10 gallon tank. i was thinking about dividing paco's (my other betta) tank but i wouldn't want someone taking half my home to give to a stranger.... so he gets his own house.







this is patchy. he is a beautiful marble betta. he is very shy, and i am having a hard time getting him to eat but i am sure with a little more time he will be fine. paco was like that also.







this was the bubble nest that i woke up to this morning. he has shown no signs of stress or anything. so that is super awesome. his fins have been flowing and beautiful and he has been curious to what is going on around him. though very shy about it. showing great personality and character. looking forward to seeing how he is moving forward. thanks again sjones for patchy. he will be well taken care of:-D


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

wow he is very pretty! love that unique coloration.


----------



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

yes he is. he is a great guy. he is not as shy today as he was yesterday. he is not running from my hand when i go to feed him now. i have started to set up his 10 gallon today. we have set up where it will be placed. soon i will have it filled and ready.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

He is a beauty !


----------



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

paco's new home. i need to get a light for the other side of the tank, but all in all it's doing good.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

very nice! What kind of plants do you have?


----------



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

right now it is crypts and swords. going to be adding some stem plants hopefully thursday.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

awesome ^.^


----------



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

also have some floaters that i am growing out in my other betta tank. i am waiting for them to start shooting off babies so i can add them to patchy's tank.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Good idea lol. I have java fern (and it's 238443564876 sprouts from it) some sort of tall sword, anubias, and a bunch of wisteria I think lol. And moss, moss balls, etc  Love live plants!


----------



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

i do too. i have 5 tanks and 1 3 gallon critter keeper set up atm. and am about to set up the 6th sometime soon. i just bought another betta tonight. i saw him at the pet store and had to have him. lol. i need to stop.... no more pet stores for me!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: I should be banned from Big Al's... That is where I find my best fish xD


----------



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

lmfao. i need to stay out of pet stores because i always come back with some pet that is being forgotten on a shelf or in a cage. lol. as it is i have taken in so many animals. lol. i feel like i run a zoo.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Could just about charge admission hey? :lol:


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

yay Sam!! ^-^ looks so good. Hopefully sjones sees your thread soon!!!!


----------



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

lol rent out for birthday parties. lol. would rake in some good money. we currently have 3 cats, 3 gerbils, 1 hamster, 3 guinea pigs, and a 60, 30,20,two 10s, and a 3 gallon tank running.


----------



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

ty dj.


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow he's beautiful!! And can't wait to see the tank when the new plants are added and it is all grown out!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

All you need now is a zebra.  :lol: good luck with your zoo of animals ;p


----------



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

this is patchy's tank today. wanted something more. am looking for some nice stem plants atm but no luck so far


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Not bad so far ^_^ Your fishy will definitely enjoy it!


----------



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

ty


----------



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

so update on patchy. i have added new plants to his tank. he seems to be enjoying the green. also added ghost shrimp to help clean up any extra food that may find it's way down there. i will be changing the color of his background as he can now see himself with such a dark blue background behind the glass. he is not the friendly type lets just say. lol. will be interesting to see what he does with these shrimp. my other two boys don't seem to mind and with all the plants i am hoping that it will not be a prob. but i can always move them if they prove to be stressful to him. i am thinking of getting a nice pale color background maybe a blue or purple. something to offset his amazing colors and pattern. also noticed he is liking the water sprite to kind of rest on. so i think that will be his sleeping spot. he has always favored that side. the store was out of the bulbs that i use so i have to wait til next week (hopefully) to get more. oh well. he doesn't seem to mind i am also thinking that he can only see himself on the side that the light is off. because that is where he likes to spend his time. we shall see.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That is a very nice tank! If my community tank plants keep growing all my tanks will have forests of plants :lol:


----------



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

nice hope they all take off.


----------



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

*oh no!*

i wake up today and find patchy on the bottom of the tank...... and kind of at a weird angle something that never has happened. in one of his eyes it looks like he has gone blind. it's hazed over but not really popped out or anything. but a lot of his fins are eaten up. it's very weird. yesterday he was fine, acting normal and then less then 12 hours later it's crazy.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Have you added any additives to the water in the tank other than perhaps the water conditioner? Is there an odd smell to the conditioner? Is it a new conditioner? o_o That is odd. Looks like an infection to be honest, the fins could have been from tailbiting (stress) but hard to tell with those pictures.

What are the levels in the water?

Is there any new decor in the tank that may be leaching? Rock, plant, etc?


----------



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

nothing that would cause this. all the plants came from either sterial packaging and were washed/rinsed prior to putting into the tank or came from my own personal tanks. i added salt, but sadly he died. it was litterally less then 24 hours. he showed NO symptoms of being ill at all. the container was only used because he was unable to swim to the top of the 10 gallon tank. so i moved him there so he could breath easier. but again it was to late. and the container is ONLY used for fish. but now will need to be tossed out.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

On wow! That is every odd. Nothing else hey? :/ is the heater possibly leaching maybe??

Sorry you lost your betta


----------



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

no it's not. i have checked that, and i have looked at the filter...... it's super weird. because i did do the same thing with all my fish and patchy is the only one who has died. i cried for an hour  and i STILL want to cry.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*Sorry about patchy....*

The thing I would be suspicious of is that WHITE rock. 

Isn't that a piece of coral? 


Can't tell if it's real or fake, but it could be leeching marine contaminants into your tank.
Regardless, that white rock thing looks a bit sharp/rough around the edges. I wouldn't leave it in a betta occupied tank.

Not sure how you would check if there's marine salt in your tank, but you could give the rock a taste test once you remove it.


----------



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

not sure i want to be tasting the rock..........


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

You can rinse it off, and taste it :lol: if it's the fish water you are worried of!!

I find fake coral is not as porous as real coral.


----------

